# Multi body parts?



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Anyone know of a place that sells the following?
Front left and right fender panels
Front and rear bumper and bumper covers
Front left and right wheel well covers

Front end on my '87 multi got pretty screwed over by rust 

I'm gonna poke around at the local junkyards, but I figured I'd ask here first.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Certi-fit here in arizona sells body panels at a very good price. not sure if they ship or not... 

*Certi-Fit Auto Body Parts*
302 N 45 Av
Phoenix, AZ 85043
*(602) 278-4700*


----------

